# Best Hair Curler



## ceri2 (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone recommend a good hair curler, i cant seem to find a decent one that doesnt give me either too tight or too loose curls.

=]


----------



## tiffles (Feb 14, 2008)

Try a 1 1/4" curler. I just got one and it works great. The end product are curls that are not too tight and not too loose.


----------



## tamen76 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep 1 1/4 inch is great! My hair is just past my mid back and it creates loose flowing big curls. Also, use a ceramic curling iron. the heat goes higher and the curls last longer and are smoother. I bought a great one on amazon by Andes for only 11.00!


----------



## madchenrogue (Feb 15, 2008)

I have used this for 15 yrs since I was in high school, hands down THE BEST hair curler out there.

Professional ProSet Steam Hairsetter by Caruso


----------

